# Play scapes in your backyard



## rustywrangler (May 23, 2010)

Post em up. Here is mine after assembling it last spring:


----------



## SlowRollin' (May 26, 2010)

Nice place, swingset looks new.

I have a couple of swingsets in pieces I've been rebuilding for the last few months. Well, I replaced a few pieces a few months ago and have thought about putting them back together since then...

I'll try to get moving so I can add my pics with yours. Nice motivator.

T.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 26, 2010)

SlowRollin' said:


> . Nice motivator.
> 
> T.


 

Yea, it's a grandparents funded venture.  Otherwise they would have your standard issue walmart steel swing set.


----------



## Admin (May 26, 2010)

rustywrangler said:


> Yea, it's a grandparents funded venture.  Otherwise they would have your standard issue walmart steel swing set.


I'm holding out till my wife's parents buy one.


----------



## rustywrangler (May 26, 2010)

Austin said:


> I'm holding out till my wife's parents buy one.



lol that is what we did.    This kit is the Lowe's setup.  Not the full kit but close. The full kit was 2 grand, this was just shy of $1300.


----------



## rustywrangler (Jun 4, 2010)

There has to be more setups than mine here???????


----------



## havasu (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry, but my youngest is 23 years old. I once had one of those Walmart swings, but it was a pain to mow the lawn, so I ripped it out. Now having grandkids, I bought them a big set that my son has to deal with at his house!:thumbsup:


----------



## siddle (May 31, 2011)

Check this out. Worlds Coolest Backyard Play Scape!


----------

